# Rocky Raccoon again!



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't reply to my old thread with the videos of Rocky Raccoon getting zapped at my hummingbird feeder. Thread is too old. So I linked it below if you want to watch those again.

https://www.diychatroom.com/f51/rocky-raccoon-632599/index3/

But he still comes 'round pretty much every night and since I put out my hummingbird feeder again, this time on a longer hook that keeps it just out of his reach, he is pissed at me. I can tell because he left me some "presents" on my upper deck near the feeder. These are currently fallow pots waiting to be planted with tomatoes probably next week. I am going to have to get serious and going to have to discourage him again, I suppose.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Little bastards. They can open anything.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

raylo32 said:


> I can't reply to my old thread with the videos of Rocky Raccoon getting zapped at my hummingbird feeder. Thread is too old. So I linked it below if you want to watch those again.
> 
> https://www.diychatroom.com/f51/rocky-raccoon-632599/index3/
> 
> But he still comes 'round pretty much every night and since I put out my hummingbird feeder again, this time on a longer hook that keeps it just out of his reach, he is pissed at me. I can tell because he left me some "presents" on my upper deck near the feeder. These are currently fallow pots waiting to be planted with tomatoes probably next week. I am going to have to get serious and going to have to discourage him again, I suppose.


Thank them for the free natural fertilizer:smile:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I had five or six of those critters swimming on my above ground pool cover this past winter. Looked like a raccoon pool party in the middle of the night.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I give them a bullet in the head.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Rocky has been cleaning out my bird seed feeder every night alright. Bastard. So I pulled the feeder inside last evening and put the trail cam on the scene. Sure enough he dropped by, but this time went home hungry. You can see the hummingbird feeder in the background that he used to raid before I put it on the new longer hook. He can't reach that one like he could a couple years ago when I hung it from the smaller hook in the foreground.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

I used ultrasound repellents (I found them on ebay) with good success.
It doesn't kill the Raccoons, just keeps them away and it's effective on all kinds of animals.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

They can get big and can be nasty, plus rabies. Check your local animal control or game warden to see if they could trap and relocate or loan you a trap ant point out a good relocate spot. Often you can't just dump them in someone else's neighborhood.

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, we had a problem with a rabid **** up at the farm. The little dog found it and made contact so he got self quarantined (before the pandemic!) for a couple of months... but these guys look healthy... and well fed. I had a trap once upon a time that I gave away. There are plenty of parks and woods here I could relocate him to if I had it.



Bud9051 said:


> They can get big and can be nasty, plus rabies. Check your local animal control or game warden to see if they could trap and relocate or loan you a trap ant point out a good relocate spot. Often you can't just dump them in someone else's neighborhood.
> 
> Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My son's FIL set a cage trap years back and caught a rcoon at least for a few minutes. That beast destroyed the cage and escaped.

Even dispatching them on your own property might be a problem, depends on local authorities.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

People think it is humane to relocate nuisance animals to my farm land. They dig holes in fields and eat crops until I get a shot at them. Lots of work relocating them gets them shot. Either put up with them, kill them, or buy land somewhere to relocate them to. No one I know wants them on their property.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Persistent **** has come back the last 2 nights only to find the feeder replaced with a hanging flower basket. I tried chopping up a ghost pepper (grew and froze last year) and spread it on the rail near the hook and I got a video of him tramping though it, standing in it and sniffing it. Didn't seem to bother him at all. I was hoping I might could use that as a deterrent and leave the feeder. But no.

I wonder how many times he'll have to come by and strike out before he takes me off his regular itinerary?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I put a live trap next to the hole and try to trap them. If I catch a raccoon or woodchuck, I shoot them in the trap. If I catch the neighbor's cat, I let it go.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

raylo32 said:


> Persistent **** has come back the last 2 nights only to find the feeder replaced with a hanging flower basket. I tried chopping up a ghost pepper (grew and froze last year) and spread it on the rail near the hook and I got a video of him tramping though it, standing in it and sniffing it. Didn't seem to bother him at all. I was hoping I might could use that as a deterrent and leave the feeder. But no.
> 
> I wonder how many times he'll have to come by and strike out before he takes me off his regular itinerary?



Might want to try spreading some red pepper flakes instead. Maybe breathing them in while sniffing will wake him up.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A live trap, then transport it into the garage, and a large wooden crate over the trap, and a hose from the exhaust of the truck, idle the truck 15 minutes, and rocky takes a permanent nap.

Bury the carcass in the south forty.


ED


----------

